# 'Void Stalker' Extract.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Into-the-Void.html

_In the years following the primarch’s death, more and more warbands cut loose from Tsagualsa’s skies and took their raiding deeper into the Imperium. Many were already carving out havens in the Great Eye with the other Legions, spending as much time waging war against former kin as against the minions of the False Emperor.

A battlefleet of staggering size rested above the grey world’s barren face, each warship marked by the winged skull of the Eighth Legion. Here was a fleet that could devastate entire solar systems. It had done so before, many times.

Across the Tsagualsan System, rifts in reality tore open in the silence of the void. They bled foul, daemonic matter into the clean silence of real space, while shuddering battleships strained their way back into the material universe. As with almost all warp flight, there was little cohesion, no alignment of arrival vectors and formations maintained through the rage of empyrean flight. Instead, one by one, the invaders burst from the warp and powered towards the grey world.

At first, they matched the Night Lords’ numbers. Soon, they overshadowed them. As the battle began, by the time the skies of Tsagualsa started to burn, they eclipsed the Eighth Legion fleet completely. More warships arrived with each passing minute, vomited from the warp and streaming trails of poisonous mist.

They needed no formation. They needed no strategic assault plan. That many ships needed nothing else to win a war. The Primogenitor Chapters, the Thirteenth Legion in all but name, had come to end the cancer of heresy once and for all._

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, but too short. Needs to be longer . I may be tempted to pick this up at BLL2012 if my review copy doesn't turn up before then. Don't know if I'll be able to wait. Same goes with The Primarchs Anthology.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I hope the Ultramarines prove themselves to formidable foes of the Night Lords.
The Blood Angels were a bit weak as portrayed by ADB. My opinion of course...

ADB's use of metaphor and imagery (descriptive prose that invokes the five senses) is awesome


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Awesome, but too short. Needs to be longer . I may be tempted to pick this up at BLL2012 if my review copy doesn't turn up before then. Don't know if I'll be able to wait. Same goes with The Primarchs Anthology.


I'm told the service regarding those will be back to normal for this release. I estimate you and I will have _Void Stalker_ within the next two weeks. Along with _Architect of Fate_ and _Dead Winter_ and _Eye of Vengeance_. :bigrrin:

I thanked you for getting me into this reviewer position right? Just in case, Thanks BoK. :grin:


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I estimate you and I will have _Void Stalker_ within the next two weeks. Along with _Architect of Fate_ and _Dead Winter_ and _Eye of Vengeance_.


Lucky [email protected]@rds


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

i hope ultramarines die really horribly


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> i hope ultramarines die really horribly


You hater >: (


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Woot, get to watch Night Lords put the fear into those Ultramarines...and then run away


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

There may not be any actual Ultramarines though. The Primogenitor chapters refers to the Second Founding chapters descended from the Ultramarines. Still it's likely the Ultramarines were the ones to call them together. 

I wonder what the Night Lords did to piss off Guilliman's sons?

It seems odd though the they have no plan, these are Guilliman's children afterall. Still like Abnett ADB has a fantastic turn of phrase, little things like describing the ships warp wakes as 'poisonous mist' and Abnett's 'transhumans' are really evocative and pleasurable to read.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Rems said:


> Still like Abnett ADB has a fantastic turn of phrase, little things like describing the ships warp wakes as 'poisonous mist' and Abnett's 'transhumans' are really evocative and pleasurable to read.


indeed 



> It seems odd though the they have no plan, these are Guilliman's children afterall.


and indeed
I also hope that they don't get the horde treatment (die in droves against the heroic [anti-heroic?] Night Lords)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

If BL somehow made ADB put Uriel in his novel, I would love to see what should have happened to him in almost every single novel. ADB and his writing talent taking out all his Uriel's upper dupperness and getting him raped several times. KILL THE ULTRAMARINES! KILL THEM ALL!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well they did participate in the Marines Errant extermination, who in turn are sons of Guilliman, so in my opinion should be enough of a reason to piss off the other Chapters. ^^


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Well they did participate in the Marines Errant extermination, who in turn are sons of Guilliman, so in my opinion should be enough of a reason to piss off the other Chapters. ^^


Yeah but that was 10,000 years after when this extract is set. This is just after the Night Haunter had been executed, that's when the legion started fragmenting and they left Tsagualsa. This could well be during the Scouring hence the reference to primogenitor chapters etc. On a side note if the Ultramarines did want revenge for the Marines Errant it would most likely be directed at Huron and the Red Corsairs.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> On a side note if the Ultramarines did want revenge for the Marines Errant it would most likely be directed at Huron and the Red Corsairs.


What is the current status of the Marines Errant? What is there chapter strength (numerically)? I only know that they lost all/almost all of their gene seed stock.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> What is the current status of the Marines Errant? What is there chapter strength (numerically)? I only know that they lost all/almost all of their gene seed stock.


From what I can tell after reading Blood Reaver, the majority of the chapter was based else where fighting. Hence the window of opportunity for Huron to attack the sparsely defended home world and secure his prize. They can go to the high lords of Terra and petition for more geneseed (as they have stores for test purposes), otherwise attrition will see them gone fairly quickly. Its unlikely though, they are an Ultramarine successor chapter and thus have the purest geneseed, I cant see the high lords letting a perfectly good chapter fall into oblivion giving the current state of affairs.


----------

